# Mac lent au démarrage



## novice95 (26 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Depuis quelques mois, mon MBP est très lent au démarrage avant l'ouverture de session. 

J'ai essayé de traiter le problème de plusieurs manières différentes (suppression de la seconde session utilisateur, vérification du disque et des permissions, etc) mais rien ne marche.

En lisant quelques topics sur le forum, j'ai vu que certains utilisateurs recommandaient dans ce cas une défragmentation du disque. Ce procédé m'avait pourtant été déconseillé par le revendeur Apple lors de l'achat de mon Mac. 

La défragmentation sur OSX est-elle une solution fiable pour régler les problèmes de lenteur ? Si oui, quelle application puis-je utiliser ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils,
Novice95


----------



## GautierB (26 Mai 2013)

En général quand mes macs deviennent lent, je leurs fais suivre un régime costaud. Je passe enr evue les fichiers un par un, tout ce qui est innutile fini dans la corbeille. C'est fou ce qu'on récupère vite des Gb sur le disque avec ce genre de petites actions. je ne saurai pas t'aider plus, j'en réfère aux autres, qui sont de bien meilleur conseil que moi


----------



## novice95 (26 Mai 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse GautierB. J'essaye depuis longtemps déjà de suivre ce conseil au maximum. Tous mes gros fichiers sont stockés sur un disque dur externe pour pouvoir alléger mon mac et je fais le tri très régulièrement dans les fichiers restants sur l'ordi.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mai 2013)

Une machine très lente au démarrage, ça peut être un problème de disque dur (vérifier en lançant Utilitaire de disque / Vérifier le disque).


----------



## novice95 (26 Mai 2013)

Je viens de vérifier mon disque et tout est en ordre.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mai 2013)

Est ce que le dd est bien sélectionné dans Préférences système / Démarrage ?

Ne pas oublier que Utilitaire de disque ne détecte pas tous les problèmes, donc avoir des sauvegardes à jour.

Regarder dans le Moniteur d'activité s'il n'y a pas de tâches gourmandes (en % processeur).


----------



## novice95 (26 Mai 2013)

Oui, mon dd est bien sélectionné et pour ce qui est de l'activité de mon processeur, tout me semble correct. 

Qu'en est-il de la défragmentation ?


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2013)

novice95 a dit:


> Oui, mon dd est bien sélectionné et pour ce qui est de l'activité de mon processeur, tout me semble correct.
> 
> Qu'en est-il de la défragmentation ?



A mon avis c'est pas la défrag qui fera qu'un mac sera plus rapide au démarrage, du moins pas à ce point.
Lent comment ? Combien de temps pour démarrer en tout ? 
Quelle version d'OSX ?
Tu pourrais essayer un petit coup de maintenance peut-être ?

Est-ce que tu retrouves ces lenteurs par la suite une fois le mac démarré ? Apparition de la roue colorée fréquente ? Freezes ?


----------



## novice95 (26 Mai 2013)

Alors mon Mac tourne sous OS X 10.8.3. Je viens de passer un coup de maintenance. Le démarrage jusqu'à l'affichage de l'écran sessions est maintenant beaucoup plus rapide. Cependant l'affichage du finder et des dossiers sur le bureau met plus de temps qu'au paravant alors que je n'ai aucune ouverture automatique d'application au démarrage.


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2013)

Ok, tu n'as pas répondu à la dernière question sinon 
Est-ce que tu retrouves ces lenteurs par la suite une fois le mac démarré et ensuite ? Apparition de la roue colorée fréquente ? Freezes ? Applications lentes à lancer ? etc.

Tu stockes tout sur ton bureau ? On dit souvent que le finder n'est pas un endroit de stockage, qu'en le surchargeant, on ralentit considérablement le mac.


----------



## novice95 (26 Mai 2013)

Les lenteurs par la suite ainsi que la roue de couleurs sont peu fréquentes. Les freezes sont rares. 

Non, je ne stocke pas tout dans mon finder. La plupart de mes fichiers se trouvent dans "Documents" et tous mes fichiers plus lourds comme les films ou les vidéos sont sur un disque externe pour éviter d'encombre mon DD.


----------



## pickwick (1 Juin 2013)

Ce qui rallonge le temps de démarrage,  c'est souvent des disques durs externes allumés qui se reconnectent au démarrage, et aussi les applications que l'on ouvre en début de session.


----------



## MiTh (1 Juin 2013)

Change ton DD pour un SSD, ils sont abordables en plus maintenant, ça te changera la vie


----------



## Popopopee (1 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Quel age a ton ordinateur ? As tu déjà changé le disque dur ? Petit test rapide que tu peux faire : télécharge BlackMagic et teste la vitesse en lecture écriture de ta machine . La vitesse "standard" d'un HDD 5400 rpm est d'environ 60/70 Mo/s en RW, contre 100/110 pour un 7200.
Je pense que tu sera fixé. Évidemment, plus ton disque a une valeur faible en lecture, plus le démarrage est long. Si c'est ca, tu peux déjà envisager un changement de HDD.

Si ta vitesse est correcte, désactive les applis qui se lancent au démarrage de ta machine.
Pour cela, tu vas dans le menu Pomme > Préférences Système > Utilisateurs et groupes; tu sélectionnes ta session, onglet "Ouverture", et tu supprimes tout ce qu'il y a dans la liste.

Une réparation des permissions peux aussi être conseillée. Pour cela, tu lances l'utilitaire de disque, tu sélectionne ton disque (de base nommé "Macintosh HD"), onglet "SOS" et tu répète plusieurs fois la "réparation des permissions". Une défragmentation te sera inutile.

Si malgré tout ca ta machine est encore lente a démarrer, sauvegarde tout tes fichiers, et fait un reinstallation propre de ton système (J'entend par la une reinstall précédée d'un effacement de ton disque dur)

Voilà, je pense qu'avec ca tu peux te débrouiller 

N'hésite pas si tu as des questions !

Edit : Bien entendu comme l'ont précisé pickwick & JPTK, le démarrage est plus long si un disque dur externe est branché a ton ordinateur lors du démarrage, et il est en effet déconseillé de stocker ses données sur le Bureau, aussi bien en poids qu'en quantité de fichiers/dossiers. Si tu te demande pourquoi, je pourrai te le préciser ;-)


----------



## joneskind (1 Juin 2013)

Si tu tiens vraiment à défragmenter ton disque, il te faut techtool pro.


----------



## BrokenStones (1 Juin 2013)

mon macbook pro de 2009 est également lent au démarrage et un peu lors des taches courantes

j'ai testé votre logiciel mon disque dur d'origine est un 160go 5400

il est a 30 en moyenne en Read et write,

ca me semble peu non ?


----------



## P'tit Suisse (2 Juin 2013)

BrokenStones a dit:


> ca me semble peu non ?



Pas normal. Il doit être trop plein. Il faut normalement garder 15-20 % de la capacité indiquée du disque libre.

Défragmenter... guère nécessaire et très long. Je l'ai fait une fois en cinq ans avec Drive Genius.


----------



## tsegha (2 Juin 2013)

Est-ce qu'en créant une nouvelle session utilisateur et en redémarrant en ouvrant celle-ci c'est toujours aussi long ?


----------



## TroncheDeSnake (2 Juin 2013)

novice95 a dit:


> Non, je ne stocke pas tout *dans mon finder*. La plupart de mes fichiers se trouvent dans "Documents" et tous mes fichiers plus lourds comme les films ou les vidéos sont sur un disque externe pour éviter d'encombre mon DD.



Pardon si ma question est conne, mais qu'elle différence fais-tu entre stocker *dans le Finder* et stocker *dans Documents*

Le Finder n'est-il pas un outil de navigation dans les fichiers, où qu'ils soient, ou alors est-ce moi qui n'ai rien compris à Mac (j'ai switché en sept 2011)?

Peut-être voulais tu écrire que tes fichiers ne se trouvent pas sur ton bureau?

Merci d'éclairer ce point. 

TroncheDeSnake


----------



## jicebe (2 Juin 2013)

Une très fréquente cause de ralentissement est quand l'utilisateur laisse traîne un tas de documents, dossiers ou alias sur son bureau quand il éteint son Mac. L'idéal est d'avoir toujours un bureau vide à la fermeture.


----------



## initialsBB (2 Juin 2013)

@novice95 Combien de RAM as-tu ? Ton disque dur a quelle capacité et combien de place reste-t-il dessus ? As-tu des logiciels qui se lancent au démarrage (préférences systèmes / comptes / éléments d'ouverture).  Commence par analyser les informations données par Moniteur d'Activité (dans le dossier utilitaires). Deux onglets sont particulièrement éclairants: processeur et mémoire système. Dans le premier tu peux trier par utilisation processeur et ainsi trouver éventuellement une application particulièrement gourmande (par exemple il arrive que Spotlight s'emballe et ainsi le processus "mds" tourne à plein régime de manière continue). Dans le deuxième onglet tu peux regarder l'information Sorties Page en bas, qui indique quand OS X a besoin d'écrire le contenu de la mémoire vive sur le disque dur en cas de manque de RAM (trop d'applications ouvertes en même temps).  http://www.osxfacile.com/processviewer.html  J'imagine que ton problème est lié à la RAM et l'espace disque car c'est souvent le cas pour de nombreuses personnes. De manière générale il est important de garder suffisamment d'espace disque et d'avoir assez de RAM installé. Cependant je peux me tromper et j'attend que tu ai regardé ces deux points pour t'aiguiller d'avantage. Tu peux aussi nous donner ton modèle exacte de MBP ainsi que ta version OS X.


----------



## Popopopee (2 Juin 2013)

BrokenStones a dit:


> j'ai testé votre logiciel mon disque dur d'origine est un 160go 5400
> 
> il est a 30 en moyenne en Read et write,
> 
> ca me semble peu non ?



Oui effectivement c'est une valeur relativement faible, mais malheureusement, pour citer Petit Suisse, vider ton disque et même le reformater n'améliorera que guère ces valeurs.
De plus, avec l'age, ton disque risque (si ce n'est pas déjà le cas) avoir une flopée de blocs défectueux ..
Mon conseil serait d'investir dans un nouveau disque dur, cela ne coute plus très cher de nos jours. Et si tu as le budget, même envisager un SSD !


----------



## tuffeha (2 Juin 2013)

Pensez a vider le dossier cache ! c est radicale ! il se trouve dans ~/library/caches


Finder->aller (en appuyant simultanément sur "alt" pour visualiser la bibliothèque


----------



## ILaw (3 Juin 2013)

tres simple, j'ai formaté les DD, enlevé ML remis SL et depuis mes macs sont redevenus d'une rapidité fulgurante . C'est l'OS qui était en cause et pas les machines.


----------



## petitfranck (3 Juin 2013)

bonjour,

peut on défragmenté ou vider le cache sur un ssd car depuis quelque temps le démarrage est un peu long.
(avant le dd 1minutes , aprés le ssd 23s et maintenant il a dû doublé) (imac 27)

a+


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juin 2013)

Défragmenter : on clone sur un disque externe, puis on clone du disque externe vers le SSD (mais est-ce utile ???)

Vider le cache (*) : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


(*) : quel cache ???


----------



## subsole (3 Juin 2013)

petitfranck a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> peut on défragmenté ou vider le cache sur un ssd car depuis quelque temps le démarrage est un peu long.
> (avant le dd 1minutes , aprés le ssd 23s et maintenant il a dû doublé) (imac 27)
> ...



Bonjour,
Vérifie que le TRIM soit activé, que le nombre d'applications au démarrage et de fichiers lancés par celles ci ne soit pas trop énorme, évite de stocker de lourds fichiers sur le Bureau.


----------



## petitfranck (3 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Vérifie que le TRIM soit activé, que le nombre d'applications au démarrage et de fichiers lancés par celles ci ne soit pas trop énorme, évite de stocker de lourds fichiers sur le Bureau.



où voir le trim activé en 10.8.3?


----------



## novice95 (8 Juin 2013)

Mon Mac, c'est un MBP 15" de 2011. J'ai 4GO de ram et un processeur I7 en 2Ghz. Pour ce qui est de mon disque dur, il me reste encore 312 GO libres sur 500. 
Je n'ai aucune application qui se lance au démarrage et à peine 4 petits dossiers sur le bureau. 
Lorsque je démarre mon Mac, mon disque dur externe n'est jamais connecté.

InitialsBB, j'ai regardé les sorties de pages dans le moniteur d'activité et je trouve une valeur de 0 octet. 

J'ai fait une petite analyse de mon disque avec BlackMagic. Je suis à 42,6 pour Write et 62,3 pour Read.

J'ai aussi fait un petit nettoyage avec Clean My Mac.


----------



## florian1003 (8 Juin 2013)

petitfranck a dit:


> où voir le trim activé en 10.8.3?



TrimEnabler (gratuit) : http://www.groths.org/downloads/


----------

